# 2019 NORTH EAST SOUND QUALITY GTG.



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

It's last minute but we are doing a Fall GTG in Taunton, MA on Sunday November 10th at 11:00 A.M.

1. High Resolution Audio - Gerald Stepvan
2. Porkcereal - Josh Ford Focus
3. Angelo - Subaru WRX
4. Auditsfaux - Ian
5. Mullings - Kevin Prius 
6. Mike - one of three vehicles???
7. Larry - Lexus
8. Foreman - Chris possibly
9. JC's Audio - John 
10. Tiego 


PM me for address if you are interested in attending. Also feel free to add your name to the list.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

The date got pushed back to the 10th as the 3rd was too short of notice. 

10 attendees so far. 

The GTG is also posted in NESQ facebook group. Anyone that would like to be added to that facebook group please let me know.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Free bump.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1. Porkcereal - Josh Ford Focus - Host
2. High Resolution Audio - Gerald Stepvan
3. Angelo - Subaru WRX
4. Auditsfaux - Ian
5. Mullings - Kevin Prius
6. Mike - one of three vehicles???
7. Larry - Lexus
8. Foreman - Chris possibly
9. JC's Audio - John
10. Tiego
11. Anthony -


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

To the top!!!


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Coming soon.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1. Porkcereal - Josh Ford Focus - Host
2. High Resolution Audio - Gerald Stepvan
3. Angelo - Subaru WRX
4. Auditsfaux - Ian
5. Mullings - Kevin Prius
6. Mike - Arbarth 500
7. Larry - Lexus
8. JC's Audio - John
9. Tiego
10. Anthony - 
11. Jim - Corvette


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Oo a vette, something different. Maybe this one wont be a Subaru meet


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Lol your right, it had to be at least 4 Subaru’s at the last meet


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

As stated in the FB post, i will have power available, and an open WiFi those that could use it.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

For anyone that may need to know the meet is a completely casual basic car show/meet specifically about car audio in general where everyone gets together to compare notes, listen to each other’s vehicles, exchanges ideas, and just have a good time. The quality of the installations for the vehicles that were typically there last year were very basic starter systems (people just starting out) to all out crazy stuff like Gerald’s truck and Mulling's Prius. Bring what you've got, ask questions, and don't worry about measuring up to anyone else.

If anyone needs a power supply I have an extra Cascade APS 55 with battery clamps and two other APS 55 Power supplies that would need battery clamps installed or directly wired if you have the wire and terminals (minimum 8 gauge OFC). These power supplies are specifically designed for this purpose and will not damage your electronics or overcharge the battery. This is assuming you are OK with that Josh.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, I've got 1 cord with 4 plugs. Gerald I believe has own cord. I just bought a new ctek after I blew up my victory Sonic's psu.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Ok gentlemen, I’ll see y’all Sunday, hopefully it doesn’t snow or rain


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Mullings said:


> Ok gentlemen, I’ll see y’all Sunday, hopefully it doesn’t snow or rain


and he'll be bringing an actual box of ResoNix this time. Im still on the fence if i can make it.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> and he'll be bringing an actual box of ResoNix this time. Im still on the fence if i can make it.


I have to give props to the ResoNix product. At SVR 2019, Nick asked me to wrap on the drivers door which was treated with ResoNix and another door which hadn't been treated.

Still to this day, I cannot believe the difference it made and I cannot believe that type of deadening can be even accomplished with a peel and stick product.

I have some familiarity with Noico brand 80 mil, Dynamat, and Second Skin.

This product blows all others out of the water. It feels like you are wrapping on a cement filled door, no joke.

Weather is suppose to be Sunny with a high of 55 degrees. Forecast calls for warmest day of the month. Let's hope it holds true.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1. Porkcereal - Josh Ford Focus - Host
2. High Resolution Audio - Gerald Stepvan
3. Angelo - Subaru WRX
4. Auditsfaux - Ian
5. Mullings - Kevin Prius
6. Mike - Arbarth 500
7. Larry - Lexus
8. JC's Audio - John
9. Tiego
10. Anthony -
11. Jim - Corvette 
12. Justin-
13. Skizer-Nick (on the fence)
14. John - Toyota
15. Derek- Mercedes


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

27 degrees right now in Taunton. A little colder than expected, but a high predicted of 52 is in store for us later. 

Pictures to follow this afternoon. Looking forward to today's meet up!

Safe travels everyone.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Would love to see the pics once you get a chance to post them. I hope it is/was a great meet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

bertholomey said:


> Would love to see the pics once you get a chance to post them. I hope it is/was a great meet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Jason!!!!

I'm uploading the photos shortly. Used a lot of your demo disks during the event! 

Thanks so very much!

The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

A great turn out. Little brisk, but not too bad. Thanks for everyone making the journey. 

We forgot to take the group photo. Bunch of Amateurs, LOL!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

More Pics.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

More Pics.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Looks like it was a great day ?


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

naiku said:


> Looks like it was a great day ?


Very laid back. Good weather and a good bunch of great people tuned up!

Thanks, Ian


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey Gerald, can you post those pictures up at CAJ. I can copy and paste them too if not. https://www.caraudiojunkies.com/showthread.php?3623-2019-north-east-sound-quality-gtg

Thanks to Josh for hosting the event at his place and Gerald for helping to organize it. I missed Kevin’s car while doing demos for others and once again didn’t get to listen to many others but there is always next year. Josh‘s car sounded great and I thought was most improved from the spring meet.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

JCsAudio said:


> Hey Gerald, can you post those pictures up at CAJ. I can copy and paste them too if not. https://www.caraudiojunkies.com/showthread.php?3623-2019-north-east-sound-quality-gtg
> 
> Thanks to Josh for hosting the event at his place and Gerald for helping to organize it. I missed Kevin’s car while doing demos for others and once again didn’t get to listen to many others but there is always next year. Josh‘s car sounded great and I thought was most improved from the spring meet.


That other sight is too technically advanced for me to figure out. I'm kinda computer challenged. Feel free to copy and paste.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

It was great hanging out with you guys again and exchanging Our experiences and knowledge, I’m so sorry John that we didn’t exchange seat time today but I promise I’ll be at the spring gtg and you’ll get the first demo. It was a great turnout though with people seeking legitimate feedback and pointers, exactly what a gtg should be about and I don’t regret the 460 miles round trip.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Mullings said:


> It was great hanging out with you guys again and exchanging Our experiences and knowledge, I’m so sorry John that we didn’t exchange seat time today but I promise I’ll be at the spring gtg and you’ll get the first demo. It was a great turnout though with people seeking legitimate feedback and pointers, exactly what a gtg should be about and I don’t regret the 460 miles round trip.


Thanks again, Kevin for making the long journey. I love the sound of your system. It's different from every other system I have heard and in a very good way. So clear and precise. One of my favorite systems I have heard, I may even like it better than my own. 

It was so nice of you to attend. You've got a great attitude and are a pleasure to be around. 

I appreciate that you came and were willing to share your knowledge with all of us. 

I'm hoping that Nick puts on an SQology Event in the Spring with MECA, IASCA, EMMA, and MASQ. Fingers crossed. If so, I'll be there for sure.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Mullings said:


> It was great hanging out with you guys again and exchanging Our experiences and knowledge, I’m so sorry John that we didn’t exchange seat time today but I promise I’ll be at the spring gtg and you’ll get the first demo. It was a great turnout though with people seeking legitimate feedback and pointers, exactly what a gtg should be about and I don’t regret the 460 miles round trip.


It says something that a guy is willing to drive 460 miles to hang out with some random people for a few hours to demo their cars. Almost convincing me to come to the next audio show you guys put on down there.. Almost. 
Kinda curious as to how mine would score.

Thanks to all that showed, as many new faces as repeats which is good to see. We will try to plan the spring meet a little sooner than 3 weeks out.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

unfortunately i couldnt make it, as you may have noticed. ended up having family over yesterday and couldnt leave


----------



## notn41 (Dec 24, 2015)

I would love to go to one of these events.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Mullings said:


> It was great hanging out with you guys again and exchanging Our experiences and knowledge, I’m so sorry John that we didn’t exchange seat time today but I promise I’ll be at the spring gtg and you’ll get the first demo. It was a great turnout though with people seeking legitimate feedback and pointers, exactly what a gtg should be about and I don’t regret the 460 miles round trip.


I’ll buy you lunch next time Kevin and thanks for helping out Jim in his Vette. See everyone in the spring.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> It says something that a guy is willing to drive 460 miles to hang out with some random people for a few hours to demo their cars. Almost convincing me to come to the next audio show you guys put on down there.. Almost.
> Kinda curious as to how mine would score.
> 
> Thanks to all that showed, as many new faces as repeats which is good to see. We will try to plan the spring meet a little sooner than 3 weeks out.


Josh, this is the guy I got my power supplies from since you expressed interest. https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...ply-cascade-audio-engineering-aps-55-a-3.html


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

JCsAudio said:


> Josh, this is the guy I got my power supplies from since you expressed interest. https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...ply-cascade-audio-engineering-aps-55-a-3.html


thx, ive been kinda waiting on him to bump the post again.


----------



## TrickyHoudini (May 17, 2020)

Apologies for resurrecting an ancient thread, but with the current state of things (thanks pandemic) I was just wondering if there were plans for a get together this year once things become a bit more normal? I would absolutely love to attend. I had all but given up hope that there were any events in the Northeast. Anyway, thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

We haven't set any plans for a 2020 meet yet other than it probably would be North of Boston this time to spread location. Our groups face book page would be the first place we would announce.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

TrickyHoudini said:


> Apologies for resurrecting an ancient thread, but with the current state of things (thanks pandemic) I was just wondering if there were plans for a get together this year once things become a bit more normal? I would absolutely love to attend. I had all but given up hope that there were any events in the Northeast. Anyway, thanks in advance for your response.



We were planning to have a spring GTG right when the lockdown started. We will be having a Summer GTG probably in the next few weeks. We would love to have you attend as well. Mike has agreed to host at his house in Sandwich, MA. only 10 min from the Sagamore Bridge. Last time we had GTG at that location 
we had a dozen attendees.


----------



## TrickyHoudini (May 17, 2020)

High Resolution Audio said:


> We were planning to have a spring GTG right when the lockdown started. We will be having a Summer GTG probably in the next few weeks. We would love to have you attend as well. Mike has agreed to host at his house in Sandwich, MA. only 10 min from the Sagamore Bridge. Last time we had GTG we had a dozen attendees.


Fantastic. With any luck I might even be able to get my Volvo 850 R system buttoned up by then. Using the later model optional Volvo Dynaudio components, with Zapco DC Reference amps and either an Eclipse 5303r or CD5000 head unit.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice to see/hear a different car. I kinda like those Volvo R cars


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Should I bring the frankenwoofer, lol.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

TrickyHoudini said:


> Fantastic. With any luck I might even be able to get my Volvo 850 R system buttoned up by then. Using the later model optional Volvo Dynaudio components, with Zapco DC Reference amps and either an Eclipse 5303r or CD5000 head unit.


A friend of mine has a couple of Volvo R types........ a cool car for sure.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Whats the date for this? Been doing a lot of traveling to new England recently and could swing by

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Nick, there is talk about Sunday June 28th and July 26th but nothing concrete yet.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I probably have a better chance of July vs June, but let me follow up with my friends to see what thr game plan is (we were supposed to go to the shore that weekend in june

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

July works better for me since I don’t have music right now


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Mullings said:


> July works better for me since I don’t have music right now


Boo hoo.. hurry up

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> Boo hoo.. hurry up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Haha, look who’s talking lol


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Mullings said:


> July works better for me since I don’t have music right now


Remember last time you pulled an all nighter and went from no dash to nearly complete system. It was something like that and was pretty impressive too.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

JCsAudio said:


> Remember last time you pulled an all nighter and went from no dash to nearly complete system. It was something like that and was pretty impressive too.


I want to have it done ASAP and have the tune ironed out before any show or gtg, the putting together and tuning at an event doesn’t workout too good for me. Even the June date is plenty time for me to have it all done and ready but I prefer the July with hopes that the virus might be minimized by then, I’m also doing 2 sets of pillars to see what the trade offs are with different positions and angles, I might do a build log this time around if I remember to take pictures.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Mullings said:


> I want to have it done ASAP and have the tune ironed out before any show or gtg, the putting together and tuning at an event doesn’t workout too good for me. Even the June date is plenty time for me to have it all done and ready but I prefer the July with hopes that the virus might be minimized by then, I’m also doing 2 sets of pillars to see what the trade offs are with different positions and angles, I might do a build log this time around if I remember to take pictures.


Kevin,

I’m the safety guy for my company so I can use the same questionnaire and take temperature readings with a high qaulity touch less thermometer to help ensure no one is asymptomatic and give everyone peace of mind. Everyone needs to be on board with this though for it to be effective. I had to review all the CDC, OSHA, EEOC, and guidelines by the city of Boston and write a site specific safety plan based on that information so we could open up our job site. This is a 52 million dollar job!. I can also bring hand sanitizer for everyone to use. I’m proposing that we use the same screening protocols that I use every day here for the meet to hopefully make people feel better about attending.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

I’m on board with anything that’ll ensure everybody’s safety so bring all the testing gear and sanitizer


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Mullings said:


> I’m on board with anything that’ll ensure everybody’s safety so bring all the testing gear and sanitizer


Then all the NYC guys have to stay home. Epicenter!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Most people prefer July so the event is scheduled for Sunday July 26th in Mashpee, MA 02649 I will start a new Thread shortly and I'll post a link from this thread.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Link to the 2020 SQ GTG :









2020 North East Sound Quality GTG July 26


It's that time of year again for a Summer GTG July 26 in Mashpee, MA 02649 start time 11:00 A.M. Please P.M. me for Address if interested in Attending. It will be the same address in Mashpee for those of you who attended last time we had it in Mashpee. John offered to lead up a safety...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

Man I need serious help. Got everything installed but I’m having to iron out quite a bit of stuff. Was hoping to at least have the cross overs set so I can have sound.
So far I got Midbass. Mids/tweets going but no sound out of sub bass. Really tough with no time on my hands grrrrr


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

lucas569 said:


> Man I need serious help. Got everything installed but I’m having to iron out quite a bit of stuff. Was hoping to at least have the cross overs set so I can have sound.
> So far I got Midbass. Mids/tweets going but no sound out of sub bass. Really tough with no time on my hands grrrrr


Wrong thread. This one is last years GTG thread. If it's any consulation, my sub bass amp is putting out low volume. I'll try working on it tomorrow.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

fml


----------

